# Radumfang für Fahrradcomputer



## amenophisiv (21. Juni 2001)

Hallo Forum!

Habe mir gerade so einen kleinen Fahrradcomputer gekauft und wollte ihn auf die richtige Reifengröße einstellen. In der Anleitung war eine Tabelle, die sagte z.B. 26"x1,75 = 2050 mm und 26"x2,00 = 2080 mm. Auf meinen Reifen steht 26"x1,95. Ich habe so gut es ging die Länge einer Radumdrehung nachgemessen und bin auf 2050 mm gekommen. Kann dann ja irgendwie nicht sein.
Wie genau habt ihr das bei euch eingestellt? Bin ich da vielleicht nur zu pingelig? 
Das wäre eine Abweichung von ca. 1,5%, d.h. wenn ich 1000 km angezeigt bekomme, bin ich je nach Einstellung nur 985 oder 1015 gefahren...

Nicht das das weltbewegend wichtig wäre, hat mich nur mal neugierig gemacht 

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## Thomas (21. Juni 2001)

sieh mal 5 Beiträge weiter unten..
http://forum.mtb-news.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4178


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheReaper (21. Juni 2001)

Naja, das sind ja nur "Richtwerte" (für Leute ohne Maßband oder Taschenrechner mit "pi"-Taste   ) - nicht jeder Reifen ist gleich, da gibts schon Abweichungen. Am besten ist es immer noch, den Umfang selber zu messen (entweder abrollen lassen oder ein Maßband herumwickeln)...
Danke für den Thread übringens, hab noch die Werte meines 2.1er Reifens im Radcomputer, muß mal gleich den Umfang vom 2.3er messen und neu eingeben...


----------



## FREEB0ARDER (24. Juni 2001)

am besten nimmst du etwas nagellack (die freundin lässt grüssen) malst einen punkt auf den reifen und fährst dann eine radumdrehung. dann kannst du am boden die distanz zwischen den beiden punkten messen, und schon hast du dein exakten radumfang.


----------



## Dafi (24. Juni 2001)

> _FREEB0ARDER schrieb:_
> *am besten nimmst du etwas nagellack (die freundin lässt grüssen) malst einen punkt auf den reifen und fährst dann eine radumdrehung. dann kannst du am boden die distanz zwischen den beiden punkten messen, und schon hast du dein exakten radumfang. *



Hi,

noch einfacher jedes Laufrad hat ein Ventil! Meterstab auf den Boden, Wasserflasche und Bannane ans Bike, Aufsitzen und los. (Reifendruck beachten)

Scheiß Tacho -  mein Höhenmesser spinnt (braucht einfach zu viel Energieeeee!

Dafi


----------

